# FR: de, à, par, en, etc. - répétition de la préposition dans une liste



## codivnat

Hi,

When listing multiple items of a list after the word "de", must you repeat "de" for each item? for example:

"....l'importance des costumes et déguises" or "l'importance des costume et des déguises" or even "l'importance des costumes et les déguises"?

Thanks!

*Moderator note:* multiple threads merged to create this one.


----------



## jann

Yes, in French, you must repeat the article and the preposition, and they combine as per _de + les = des_:

_L'importance de [les costumes et les déguise*ments*] --> l'importance *des* costumes et *des*_ déguisements


----------



## champignon25

Hi all,

When listing items, do you have to use the pronoun before each item?

eg. "In the form of petrol, gas and carbon". I have translated it as "Sous forme de petrol, gaz et charbon", without pronouns.


----------



## Lépido

champignon25 said:


> I have translated it as "Sous forme de *pétrole*, gaz et charbon"


 It's absolutely correct!


----------



## Maître Capello

Err… What “pronouns”? Aren't you talking about prepositions?

Anyway, you can either repeat the preposition or omit it for the other nouns:

_sous forme *de* pétrole, gaz et charbon 
__sous forme *de* pétrole, __*de* __gaz et __*de* __charbon _


----------



## Stella Learning

Faut-il répéter la préposition "de" avant chaque chose dont on a besoin, dans une phrase comme celle-là au dessous?

Pour faire le gâteau, j'ai besoin _d'_oeufs, _de_ farine, et _de _sucre.
OU Pour faire le gâteau, j'ai besoin _d'_oeufs, farine et sucre.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Pinairun

De la "Grammaire aidenet"

*Lorsqu'il y a énumération, *en général, les prépositions *"à, de, en"* se répètent devant chaque mot :
- Il pensait *à* ses parents et *à *son frère.
- Ce jardin est rempli *de* rosiers, *de* dalhias et *de* laurières.
- Le soleil brille fort *en* Espagne et *en* Afrique. 

Salut


----------



## liyamap

Hi,

I was wondering if in the following sentence I need to repeat the word _*par*_:

_Cette entreprsie m’a impressionné sur de nombreux points, notamment *par* son haut profil national, *par* son expertise supérieure en industrie de loisirs et *par* son esprit créateur. _

Thanks for any help


----------



## Micia93

I'd personally delete the 2 other "par"
"notamment par son haut profil national, son expertise ... et son esprit créateur"
it better flows

:=)


----------



## XPditif

Hey liya. 
If you're a girl: "... m'a impressionnéE".
Furthermore, there is a slight conceptual incoherence: you would say either 

... cette entreprise m'a copieusement impressionné(e), notamment par ... 
(you can repeat the "par" to make it more emphatic, but I think it weightens the whole sentence, so you'd better just say the first "par"), 

or

... cette entreprise m'a impressionné(e) sur de nombreux points, tels que son haut...

but not both like you did.
Note that this is only my perception. 
Anyway, well done.


----------



## Black Widow

hello!!

I think you shoulda say like that:

Cette entreprise m'a impresssioné sur de nombreux point, notamment par son haut profil national, son expertise supérieure en industrie, et son état d'esprit...

In french you don't need to repeat "par" in this context..

; )


----------



## ciel_bleu

What if I have:
Pendant la fin de semaine dernière, j'ai fait du canoë et de la bicyclette.

Can I say: j'ai fait du canoë et la bicyclette?

Merci


----------



## Maître Capello

ciel_bleu said:


> Can I say: j'ai fait du canoë et la bicyclette?


No, you cannot because _du_ and _de_ are *not* prepositions in this case but partitive articles…

_J'ai fait *du* canoë et la bicyclette_. 
_J'ai fait *du* canoë et *de* la bicyclette_.


----------



## 19sunflower

Hi

Is it necessary to include the preposition en in this sentence after each language?
Le Club Polyglot se réunit chaque semaine afin de discuter différents sujets en francais, en anglais ou en espagnol. 

Thanks for you help


----------



## Lacuzon

Hi,

No, it is not necessary.


----------



## joelleoj

No, you can say en français, anglais ou espagnol.

The reason is you do not have to worry about gender change.  All languages are masculine.  If there is a chance of gender change, such as with countries, then you need to list it every time.

Example:  Je vais aller aux Etats-Unis, au Japon et en France.

and by extension:

Je vais aller en France, en Allemagne et en Angleterre.


----------



## pointvirgule

I don't know whether grammar rules make it _compulsory _to repeat the preposition, but I've been taught that it is the right way in formal writing.

Prepositions _à_, _de _and _en _should usually be repeated, according to this article from the Banque de dépannage linguistique.


----------



## dc327

When using a verb + preposition + verb format, is it necessary in French to repeat the preposition before each subsequent verb?

So should I say:
1) Ils cherchent à protéger l’environnement et inclure les communautés.
or
2) Ils cherchent à protéger l’environnement et à inclure les communautés.


Merci d'avance!


----------



## Maître Capello

You can indeed either repeat the preposition or leave it out the second time…


----------



## choco_lulu

I'm trying to list a list of individual sports that someone plays.
Should it be "Il fait du patin, du ski, et du vélo", or simply "Il fait du patin, ski, et vélo"?

In other words, do you include the "du" in the list?

Thanks!


----------



## Lacuzon

Hi,

Yes , we do!


----------



## LaPetiteAbeille

I've been reading a book on French grammar and am a little unsure about a point concerning possession:

_La voiture de Jean et L__éa_ refers to a single car that both Jean and Léa share, if I've understood correctly. What confuses me is the plural form...

Two cars are parked in the driveway. One belongs to Jean, the other belongs to Léa. Which of the following is correct?
_Les voitures de Jean et *de* L__éa. 
__Les voitures de Jean et Léa.__

_I'm not quite sure how "de" works in this case. I'm not sure if one sentence is correct and the other is wrong, or if the repetition of "de" changes the meaning of the sentence. For example:

_Les voitures de Jean et *de* L__éa. _Two separate cars, one pertaining solely to Jean, the other solely to Léa (no sharing).
_Les voitures de Jean et Léa._ Two separate cars that both Jean and Léa share.

I'd really appreciate a little clarity. Thanks!


----------



## TRADLADY

LaPetiteAbeille said:


> _Les voitures de Jean et *de* L__éa.
> __Les voitures de Jean et Léa.__
> _
> _Les voitures de Jean et *de* L__éa. _Two separate cars, one pertaining solely to Jean, the other solely to Léa (no sharing).
> _Les voitures de Jean et Léa._ Two separate cars that both Jean and Léa share.


Your sentences clearly mark that there are two cars pertaining one to Jean and the other one to Lea. Wether they share them or not may only be explained by the context.
TL


----------



## LaPetiteAbeille

Does this mean that the second "de" is optional in the plural form?


----------



## TRADLADY

LaPetiteAbeille said:


> Does this mean that the second "de" is optional in the plural form?



Yes.


----------



## LaPetiteAbeille

Thank you. Is this a general rule? For example, if I have two pairs of shoes, one from a Chanel store, the other from YSL... can I say, "Chaussures de chez Chanel et Yves Saint Laurent?" or do I need to say, "Chaussures de chez Chanel et de chez Yves Saint Laurent?"


----------



## TRADLADY

You can say both. I am sorry I don't know the rule.


----------



## Maître Capello

TRADLADY said:


> Your sentences clearly mark that there are two cars pertaining one to Jean and the other one to Lea. Wether they share them or not may only be explained by the context.


I'm afraid this is not entirely correct… As a matter of fact, all we know is that there are several cars, but we don't know how many and we don't know which ones belong to whom. Omitting the second preposition suggests Jean and Léa are considered as a couple that shares all the cars, whereas repeating it suggests that they each have at least one car. This is however only a hint not a direct implication.

_Les voitures *de* Jean et Léa_ → suggests Jean & Léa = one entity/couple that shares the cars
_Les voitures *de* Jean et *de* Léa_ → suggests Jean and Léa each has at least one car


----------



## TRADLADY

I'm sorry but I don't agree with you.

Je crois que vous cherchez trop à analyser la phrase.
Si nous considérons François en lieu et place de Léa, la phrase suivante :

"Les voitures de Jean et François" implique-t-elle que Jean et François forment un couple ? 

Je ne le crois pas.


----------



## Maître Capello

Quand je parle de *couple*, je ne parle pas forcément d'un couple marié, mais de deux personnes formant un tout ou un groupe. Il pourrait tout aussi bien s'agir de deux frères vieux garçons qui vivent ensemble.

Quoi qu'il en soit, il est certainement *faux* de conclure qu'il n'y a que deux voitures.


----------



## TRADLADY

D'accord avec vous sur les deux voitures. Rien ne dit en effet qu'il n'y en a que deux.

Je suis partie dans une mauvaise direction. Je suis d'accord également sur l'histoire du couple mais je continue à penser que la phrase "les voitures de Jean et Léa" peuvent tout à fait s'appliquer à la voiture de Jean et celle de Léa. 

TL


----------



## Maître Capello

TRADLADY said:


> je continue à penser que la phrase "les voitures de Jean et Léa" peuvent tout à fait s'appliquer à la voiture de Jean et celle de Léa.


Tout à fait. Je n'ai jamais prétendu le contraire…


----------



## TRADLADY

Mais alors on est d'accord ? 
Je n'avais pas compris que votre remarque portait sur le nombre de voitures ...
Bonne soirée
TL


----------



## tobywashere

Quelle expression est meilleure?

C’est pour cette raison qu’il est au cœur de la théorie économique et de la science politique.

Ou

C’est pour cette raison qu’il est au cœur de la théorie économique et la science politique.

C'est-à-dire, est-ce que «au cœur de» est une groupe de mots indépendants?


----------



## lamy08

tobywashere said:


> C’est pour cette raison qu’il est au cœur de la théorie économique et de la science politique.
> 
> C’est pour cette raison qu’il est au cœur de la théorie économique et la science politique.


 il faut répéter DE (on peut omettre _au coeur_, mais pas _de_, sinon ça n'a plus de sens.)


----------



## Maxzi

Hello,

It is definitely the first one.


----------



## Maître Capello

Well, it is not grammatically incorrect to leave out the second _de_, but the meaning would be slightly different and indeed a bit weird because _la théorie économique et la science politique_ would then be a single “block.” In the present example, it is definitely better to repeat the preposition.


----------



## ShineLikeStars

Bonjour ! 

The following sentence was translated into French from the original English sentence below. Could you tell me if "ainsi qu'un dépistage" should be "ainsi que d'un dépistage" if quelque chose/quelqu'un bénéficie DE quelque chose ?

Traducton : […] _bénéficier *de* conseils liés au VIH ainsi qu’un dépistage _[…] 

Original English sentence: Thanks to efforts of the community health workers to encourage women to deliver at a health facility and to get HIV testing and counselling, the percentage of women now delivering in institutions rather than in homes has increased from 63% to 87% in the district.

Merci beaucoup !
SLS


----------



## Maître Capello

Dans ce cas, il est plus logique de répéter la préposition:

_bénéficier *de* conseils liés au VIH ainsi que *d'*un dépistage…_

[…]


----------



## alleiter22

I am trying to say the following:

...he wanted to be seen together with the ‘Leader of the Free World’, not only to move closer to the United States but also to demonstrate his independence from...

My only question is, whether I have to put another "de" in front of _démontrer_? Or is one "de" after _afin_ sufficient in this sentence?

How about this attempt:

...non seulement afin de se rapprocher des États-Unis, mais aussi de démontrer son indep...


Thx for the help!!


----------



## cougenv

...afin non seulement de se rapprocher des Etats-Unis mais aussi de démontrer son indépendance

la répétition de la préposition 'de' est obligatoire,
et il me semble qu'il faut mettre 'afin' avant 'non seulement', puisqu'il y a 2 buts dans cette phrase (se rapprocher et démontrer)

s'il y avait 1 but et 1 cause, par exemple, on mettrait 'non seulement' avant :

... non seulement afin de se rapprocher des E-U mais aussi parce qu'il pensait que ...

ou bien :
... non seulement afin de se rapprocher des E-U mais aussi à cause d'un ego surdimensionné

j'espère que c'est clair, n'hésitez pas à demander des explications


----------



## Maître Capello

You may also repeat _afin de_:

_… non seulement *afin de* se rapprocher des États-Unis, mais aussi *afin de* démontrer son indépendance_

There is yet another alternative—although not as natural as the other suggestions:

_… *afin de* non seulement se rapprocher des États-Unis, mais aussi démontrer son indépendance_

Anyway, we usually repeat the preposition in French and it is actually required in your case (except in the above sentence), but it is often optional. […]


----------



## tzzzzzt

Bonjour.
Puis-je dire ... je demande à maman et papa ... ou faut-il dire ... je demande à maman et à papa ... ?


----------



## Maître Capello

La seconde préposition est facultative : si l'on considère les parents comme une unité indivisible qui a le même avis, on ne répète pas la préposition ; si on les considère comme deux personnes distinctes pouvant avoir un avis différent, on la répète. […]

_Je demande *à* papa et *(à)* maman._


----------



## squirrel2022

when "avoid besoin de" precedes multiple nouns, is the "de" repeated throughout the list even in front of indefinite articles?

Is this correct-
"J'ai besoin d'eau, un livre et des lunettes."
or
"J'ai besoin d'eau, d'un livre, et des lunettes."


----------



## OLN

Bonjour  squirrel2022.

Il faut répéter la préposition : _J'ai besoin *d'*eau, *d'*un livre et *de* lunettes._ (l'article défini avant _lunettes_ ne me semble pas juste ; l'emploierais-tu en anglais ?)


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

In order to drop the article, you need to have the same uncountable article for each noum of the list or only countable articles.

J'ai besoin d'amour, (de) joie et (de) félicité.
J'ai besoin de vis de 6 et (de) chevilles de 8.
J'ai besoin d'une mèche de 8, (de) 6 chevilles de 8 et (de) 6 vis de 6. (All are countable)
Nous avons besoin des conseils et (des) coups de main de tous.

Mais :
J'ai besoin de vacances et de temps (vacances is plural but temps is singular)
J'ai besoin d'une mèche de 8, de chevilles de 8 et de vis de 6. (une is countable)
Nous avons besoin des conseils et de l'aide de chacun. (conseil is plural but aide is singular)

You can also group contable and uncountable:
J'ai besoin d'une mèche de 8, (de) 6 chevilles de 8 et (de) 6 vis de 6 et de colle.
but J'ai besoin d'une mèche de 8, de colle, de 6 chevilles de 8 et (de) 6 vis de 6.

As for you question: J'ai besoin d'eau, d'un livre et de lunettes (de soleil I presume?)

Clearer?


----------



## garydpoole

Bonsoir tout le monde !

My question relates to the use of the partitive article in a list of nouns that share a common expression.

In the following:

_je suis membre d'Amazon Prime qui me permet de vissioner autant d'à la demande films et émissions comme je veux pour un abonnement annuel._

Is the partitive article, _des_, required before the noun _émissions _as this is being described by the expression, _à la demande_ ?

Merci beaucoup


----------



## Maître Capello

You are mistaken. The _de_ is not a partitive article but a *preposition* in your sentence. At any rate, it would be much more natural to repeat it.

_… visionner autant *de* films et *d'*émissions à la demande que je veux…_

PS – Note the correct placement of the phrase _à la demande_.


----------



## csands14

Bonjour, I'm translating this sentence: "To prepare this Chinese dish, you need rice, vegetables, meat, and oil," and I'm questioning how to deal with the article "de" for "besoin de." That is, is the proper translation "Pour préparer ce plat chinois, on a besoin de riz, de boeuf, et de huile (d'huile?)," or is it "... de riz, boeuf, et huile."

Merci d'avance!


----------



## Chaboue

Bonjour,

"de huile"  
"d'huile" 

Dans ce cas là, je choisirais de garder les prépositions à savoir "Pour préparer ce plat chinois, on a besoin *de *riz, *de *boeuf, et *d'*huile"


----------



## frenchieee21

Maître Capello said:


> La seconde préposition est facultative : si l'on considère les parents comme une unité indivisible qui a le même avis, on ne répète pas la préposition ; si on les considère comme deux personnes distinctes pouvant avoir un avis différent, on la répète. […]
> 
> _Je demande *à* papa et *(à)* maman._


En cas d'une unité du père et de la mère, dirait-on _Je pose des questions à son père et sa mère_ ?


----------



## Maître Capello

_Papa et maman_ s'emploie sans déterminant dans le précédent exemple. Avec la répétition du déterminant dans _son père et sa mère_, il s'agit moins d'une unité, sinon on aurait dit _ses père et mère_…

_Je pose des questions *à* ses parents_. (tour le plus naturel)
_Je pose des questions *à* son père et sa mère_. (naturel, ne dit rien quant à l'unité des deux)
_Je pose des questions *à* son père et *à* sa mère_. (naturel, suppose deux entités distinctes)
_Je pose des questions *à* ses père et mère_. (soutenu, implique une unité)


----------



## zapspan

I imagine that this has already been discussed in many threads here, but I have tried quite a bit to find a thread on this topic and cannot find any; hence this post.  I know that the French preposition "de" needs to be repeated in general when it has more than one complement  (Ils ont parlé de moi et de toi), but I would like to make sure that this is the case when "de"follows a kinship term.  For example, I imagine that the first of the following two phrases is correct and the second one is not, but I would greatly appreciate confirmation:

le frère de Paul et de Roger
le frere de Paul et Roger

A follow-up question is... is it different if the two people mentioned after "de" go together in an expression like "M. et Mme"?  For example

le fils de M. et de Mme Renaud
le fils de M. et Mme Renaud

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Maître Capello

zapspan said:


> I know that the French preposition "de" needs to be repeated in general when it has more than one complement (Ils ont parlé de moi et de toi)


This is incorrect. You usually have the choice to repeat the preposition or not. Even more so, repeating the preposition is often cumbersome and best avoided, like in your examples.

_Ils ont parlé *de* toi et moi_. (mind the order of _toi_ & _moi_) → But it would be better to simply say: _Ils ont parlé de *nous*_.
_le frère *de* Paul et Roger
le fils *de* M. et Mme Renaud_


----------



## Bezoard

_le frère de Paul et de Roger 
le frère de Paul et Roger _

Les deux se disent et s'écrivent. Pour ma part, j'ai tendance à préférer ici la première forme, car je ne ressens pas "Paul et Roger" comme une entité inséparable. Je ne pense pas que la présence du second "de" alourdisse considérablement la phrase. On peut voir sur Internet que "le frère de Marthe et Marie" est à peu près à égalité avec "le frère de Marthe et de Marie".


_le fils de M. et de Mme Renaud 
le fils de M. et Mme Renaud _

Là encore, les deux se disent et s'écrivent, mais j'ai tendance à préférer ici la seconde forme, car je ressens "M. et Mme Renaud" comme une entité inséparable.


----------



## zapspan

Maître Capello said:


> This is incorrect. You usually have the choice to repeat the preposition or not. Even more so, repeating the preposition is often cumbersome and best avoided, like in your examples.


Thank you for your reply, Maître Capello.  My example with "toi et moi" was not a good example, since it would be more natural to use "nous".  However, in terms of the general principle, maybe this is a difference between prescriptive grammar and spoken French?  I found this in Grevisse: "Les prépositions à, de, en se répètent ordinairement devant chaque complément:...Elle parle de Pierre et de Jean".


----------



## Bezoard

If Pierre and Jean are not a kind of entity (for example a couple of artists like Pierre & Gilles), I would definitely repeat the preposition "de", even in spoken form.


----------



## Maître Capello

zapspan said:


> I found this in Grevisse: "Les prépositions à, de, en se répètent ordinairement devant chaque complément:...Elle parle de Pierre et de Jean".


Yes, but please don't forget to quote the rest of the section. 


> _À, de, en_ ne se répètent pas, généralement : 1º quand les termes coordonnés constituent une locution toute faite ; 2º quand ces termes représentent le même ou les mêmes êtres ou objets ; 3º quand ces termes concernent des êtres ou des idées étroitement associés.






Bezoard said:


> If Pierre and Jean are not a kind of entity (for example a couple of artists like Pierre & Gilles)


Agreed. But as the two people are siblings in the original sentence, it is more natural (at least to me) not to repeat the preposition: _le frère *de* Paul et Roger_.


----------



## zapspan

Right, and I do see that the examples that I gave do fall within the exception #3 mentioned by Grevisse (which I found after my original post ).


----------



## Xigua

Bonjour/ bonsoir à tous et à toutes. Ma question porte sur l'usage de la préposition de lieu «à côté de» lorsque celle-ci est suivie de deux compléments. 

Mettons qu'on parle d'_un bureau de poste qui se trouve entre une église et une banque_ (l'exercice que font mes élèves étant ainsi). Je crois qu'on peut également dire que 

l_e bureau de poste est à côté de l'église et de la banque  _(bien qu'il vaille mieux mettre «entre l'église et la banque»).

Mais, du moins dans la conversation, peut-on également supprimer la deuxième utilisation de la préposition «de», genre

_le bureau de poste est à côté de l'église *et la banque* _      ? 

Parfois mes élèves font des choses à la langue qui me fait tourner la tête ... vos pensées, s'il vous plaît ?


----------



## rolmich

Je suis pour maintenir ici le "de". C'est une question de précision dans le langage : _le bureau de poste est à côté de l'église et de la banque._
"à côté de" est une préposition de lieu figée, donc irréductible.


----------



## Gérard Napalinex

Je soutiens le point de vue de Rolmich, et ajouterai que, même dans le langage parlé, l'omission du deuxième "de" n'est tout simplement pas idiomatique. À déconseiller par conséquent.


----------



## Lhaum

Hi there--

If I am writing a list of items using "avoir besoin de," do I need to include the "de" before each item in the list? Or just the first item in the list?

E.g.: J'ai besoin *d*'un crayon et *d*'un stylo.

OR

J'ai besoin *d*'un crayon et un stylo.

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## Maître Capello

Hello Lhaum and welcome to the WR forums! 

I'd repeat the preposition in your case, but it is not mandatory.

_J'ai besoin *d*'un crayon et *d*'un stylo._


----------



## Bezoard

Not mandatory maybe but I cannot imagine not repeating it !


----------



## Locape

Welcome, *Lhaum*! I would also always repeat "de", but in the plurial, you could say 'Alors, j'ai besoin de crayons et stylos'.


----------



## Mariam.Ezz

Hello, 
I hope you are all fine. 

What is the most correct? 
d'Adam, d'Eve et de leurs descendants

or
d'Adam, Eve et leurs descendants

Thanks


----------



## Bezoard

Les deux sont corrects.  Le choix exact peut dépendre du contexte.


----------



## Mariam.Ezz

Many thanks


----------

